# [EU-Antonidas Allianz] <Wölfe des Krieges> Geht scho gemma Voigas!



## Chrizy-Blackhand (14. Januar 2015)

Servas, habe d'Ehre! Geht scho, gemma Voigas! 

Die Spaß- und Schlachtzug-Gilde <Wölfe des Krieges> sucht motivierte und zuverlässige Spieler, die Spaß am Zusammenspielen haben und gerne Unterhaltungen im Gildenteamspeak führen!

Wir bieten


Gildenteamspeak und Gildenseite
familiäres Gilden- und Schlachtzug-Klima
heroische und mythische Dungeons
Retro- und aktuelle Schlachtzüge mit Erfolge
Wir erwarten


geistiges Alter von 18 Jahren und mehr
Zuverlässigkeit und Pünktlichkeit, wenn man sich zu Ereignissen meldet
Teamspeak 3 und funktionierendes Headset
Zusammenspielen in Gildengruppe (es ist nicht Pflicht alles mit zu machen) 
Falls Du Interesse hast uns beizutreten, freuen wir uns, wenn Du Dich im Spiel bei uns meldest (Chriszy, Allvaterodin)oder bewirb dich auf der Gildenseite unter Bewerben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit einem Gildenbeitritt akzeptierst du automatisch unsere Gildenregeln.


----------



## Chrizy-Blackhand (7. Juli 2015)

/pusch


----------



## Âllvaterodin (7. Juli 2015)

dann sag ich mal willkommen


----------

